# Any snakehead owners?



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Do we have any snakehead owners on here that don't use monsterfish or snakeheadsuk? (I'll probably have seen your pics already if you're on those) Just wondering what you keep and if you've got pics of your tanks.

I've got 6 young Channa pulchra arrivng on friday, very excited  I know how to keep them so I'm not after advice.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah I keep a few snakeheads. Only got orientalis, bleheri, pulcher and a young micropeltes.

Used to have a few more but am cutting back on my non-south american fish. Will probably rehome all my channa within the next year, although the micropeltes is pretty awesome, already becoming a little monster


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you have any pictures mike?


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Got a "Blue Assam" sp.Great little fish,becoming quite tame and very docile-evn the clownloach pinch its food!


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

We have a channa pulchra. Very pretty fish. Not managed to get a good picture yet though.


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi mate

I got 4 Bleheri I got last week, 6 Pulchra which I got a month or so a go and are growing very rapidly and 3 Orientalis which I've had since March and I'm hoping I have a pair of

Love the fish and hope to get some Auranti next year as they are the ones I want the most!!


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

ive got a 14 inch aurantimaculata theyre the best of all fish species apart from when they escape i had a gachua that jumped out the tank at night i found it the next day still alive


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

martin day said:


> ive got a 14 inch aurantimaculata theyre the best of all fish species apart from when they escape i had a gachua that jumped out the tank at night i found it the next day still alive


have you got any pics of your auranti?

they are super hardy my daughter filled the tank my orientalis are in with palmolive hand soap killing everything apart from the channa... which solved the problem of what to do with the other fish as it happened


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

We've got 4 channa orientalis, 5 channa pulchra and a channa marulia















































Enjoy
Graham


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

those Pulchras look great Graham

Have your Orientalis paired up yet? I have one that has coloured up very intensely and is quite dark with blacks, greens and blues in there but no canoodling with the other two


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Great pics, love the 2nd to last.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks guys

Not paired yet, however I have just (about a week or so ago) lowered the water level, added more caves & a substrate, added RO & indian almond leaves and the fish have coloured up considerably. Two different patterns between the four fish, so i'm thinking on 2xmale and 2xfemale. Two have started spending plenty of time together as well.

2 of the fish have developed slightly wider heads. They are only just coming up for a year old and about 9.5cm so here's hoping to a nice pairing soon


----------



## snakeheadsuk (Jul 8, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> Do we have any snakehead owners on here that don't use monsterfish or snakeheadsuk? (I'll probably have seen your pics already if you're on those) Just wondering what you keep and if you've got pics of your tanks.
> 
> I've got 6 young Channa pulchra arrivng on friday, very excited  I know how to keep them so I'm not after advice.



Not use SnakeheadsUK
I'm insulted :lol2:


----------

